# males and fermales



## 97240sx (Sep 17, 2005)

is there any way to tell males from females before they start to bloom some people have said that i can count the leaves but im not shure if this is true and i am inexperenced


----------



## mojomon (Sep 17, 2005)

With proper set-up (seperate grow chamber with seperate light), knowledge and patience, you could clone your vegging plants, allow them to root and establish, then put the clones on 12/12 light cycle in the seperate grow chamber and wait to see what mother nature reveals. Remember to number the plants and the corresponding clones you take from them so that when the flowering clones show sex, you can eliminate any males. If they all turn out to be female, you should 1st: drop to your knees and thank allmighty God, and then: keeep the clones flowering along with your other plants if they are viable.
That's one way, and I have read that a plant will sometimes show sex in the late weeks of veg-- 
Hope that helps--


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 17, 2005)

so i have to wait till they bloom this is a  pic of the one i have under a flo very bushy for its size i think how bout you


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 18, 2005)

get a bigger pic, but from the way it looks im guessin female take pics of the plant different angles closer and shit and repost


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 18, 2005)

this was the one in the closet i took it with my phone ill get a camera and take pics of the ones in the room the one you see is under flo lighting


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2005)

There is "NO" reliable method of sexing before flowering. Even pre-flowers are not 100% reliable or can easily be mistaken. 

A nice bushy plant however.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks its just the closet project just to test the flo im locating a camera for my other plant pics


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 19, 2005)

once you learn what male balls look like, you will be able to spot them easily.  the males seem to show their sex quicker than the females, but you gotta be lookin for em.  you should find all your males in 1 to 2 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant find a digital camera that will take a pic that small i have one plant that has very small round things that may be balls only the males will have anything round growing the rest have what look to be very tiny leaves/ puistols


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=956...pictures


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 20, 2005)

they look just like that but in clusters


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 20, 2005)

dude ur looking at flowers....its obviously female

look up under the plant, like "up its skirt" and where a stem JUTS out at, if theres PISTOLS (hairs) instead of seeds, you gotta *****...


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 20, 2005)

im still new at this  im trying to figure things out will there be  more than on ball together or are they usually single


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2005)

> they look just like that but in clusters


just like "which"? 
if you are seeing clusters of balls...it's a boy 
clusters of "white" hairs is what you wanna' see.


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2005)

BB..





> PISTOLS (hairs) instead of seeds,


males don't have or form seeds, buddy. Male flowers emit pollen, which fertilizes the female pitstils, which form seeds.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 21, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> BB..
> males don't have or form seeds, buddy. Male flowers emit pollen, which fertilizes the female pitstils, which form seeds.


ah ha, u caught me....well saying "little pollen sacks" might confuse him, because they do look like seeds at first glimpse


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2005)

they do look like seedpods. I've heard them described as such many times.


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 21, 2005)

they look like the clusters of balls  had to sacrifice three of the largest ones


----------



## Max (Sep 22, 2005)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> once you learn what male balls look like, you will be able to spot them easily.  the males seem to show their sex quicker than the females, but you gotta be lookin for em.  you should find all your males in 1 to 2 weeks of 12/12.



Nobody is gonna make a joke about this? 

Just kidding, WD.  Thanks for the good info, as always.


----------



## notthecops (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's a perfect picture of a hermie, if that helps: http://www.noneofyourbusiness.ca/cgi-bin/Forum/YaBB.pl?num=1124579614


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 23, 2005)

due to the fact i couldnt get a camera that would take clear pics  i pulled one of my kids that i thought was a male and took it to a friends house  he confirmed it was a boy so out of 26 planted i got 19 female


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 24, 2005)

thats actually really good, im surprised u didnt end up with 7 females and the rest males lol

have fun!


----------



## 97240sx (Sep 24, 2005)

the little white hairs are finally showing and all of the taller plants were males


----------

